# Scientific Atlanta DPC 2100R2 cable modem Sw update



## pjbarrios (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a Scientific Atlanta DPC 2100R2 cable modem and I would like to know if there is any update for this modem later than 06/2008, and how to unstall it


----------

